# Renting in lindos or pefkos



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello,

I will re locating to rhodes in August, i have an apartment paid up and renting until October in Archangelos then will continue to rent where i am until i find something in either lindos or pefkos. 
I have a question: 1) where can i find out where to find rented accommodation in those areas? I am struggling to find any websites telling me how to find rented accommdation.

Thank you


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

First Its not a good idea to look for rented property off a web site.It cannot give a feel for the place.Better to go to the villages & ask around or just look for to rent signs.
Lindos & Pefkos are not to my mind good choices.Between end of October & end of April nothing much is open.Not many people live there in winter.Terrible transport then also.
Better to look at working Greek villages
What is wrong with Archangelos ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

tpebop said:


> First Its not a good idea to look for rented property off a web site.It cannot give a feel for the place.Better to go to the villages & ask around or just look for to rent signs.
> Lindos & Pefkos are not to my mind good choices.Between end of October & end of April nothing much is open.Not many people live there in winter.Terrible transport then also.
> Better to look at working Greek villages
> What is wrong with Archangelos ?



Thanks for that information, thats great. I already have work so it was only required information about renting.
There is nothing wrong with Archangelos its lovely and we may even still carry on renting there, it was just another option.
Thanks again


----------

